# Verkaufe das Tagan TG500-BZ PipeRock Serie PC Netzteil ATX 500 W PFC



## nairolf92 (19. Februar 2009)

Wie oben beschrieben verkaufe ich das Tagan TG500-BZ PipeRock Serie PC Netzteil ATX 500 W PFC für 80€ inkl. hier bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0013B6ZYK/ref=sr_1_olp_1?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1235490965&sr=8-1
Der Zustand ist neu und noch verscheißt.


----------



## nairolf92 (26. Februar 2009)

Ihr könnt mir natürlich auch etwas anbieten. Wenn ein Tausch zustande kommt, nehme ich es aus Amazon.
Außerdem könnt ihr mir auch einen Preis vorschlagen.
Ich suche zur Zeit besonders:
- Wii Points Card(s)
- Deadly Creatures (Wii)

Artikeldetails:

Modulares 500 Watt Netzteil 
Kompatibel zu Intel ATX Ver. 2.2 und abwärts mit 2 unabhängigen +12 V Leitungen (12V1 und 12V2) 
Die Leistung wird durch zwei getrennte +12 V Schienen optimal auf alle Komponenten verteilt, wodurch mehr Stabilität und Sicherheit gewährleistet wird 
Universelle Mainboardunterstützung durch 20+4 Pin (Mainboard) Steckerkonfigurationen und 4-Pin + 8-Pin (+12 V) 
Der hohe Wirkungsgrad von über 80% minimiert den Stromverbrauch, dadurch sinkt die Lautstärke und Temperatur (eine ökologische und ökonomische Lösung) 
Ein 6-Pin & ein 6+2-Pin PCI-Express-Anschluss unterstützt NVIDIA SLI Technologie und ATI Crossfire Grafikkarten 
PCI-Express 6-Pin and 6+2- Pin Kabel mit REMI Technologie (Ferritkern + Kabelabschirmung + Entstörkondensator) reduzieren Interferenzen und Störungen 
Insgesamt 14 IDE- und SATA-Anschlüsse sind für unterschiedliche Konfigurationen verfügbar, perfekt geeignet für Grafik-, Spiele- und Server-Anwendungen 
Patentierter Turbo Mode-Schalter fasst die beiden 12V-Schienen auf eine gemeinsame 12V-Schiene zusammen, um mehr Ausgangsleistung zur Verfügung zu stellen 
Durch die TSCT (Tagan Silent Control Technologie) arbeitet der Lüfter des Tagan Netzteils bei jeder Leistung sehr leise 
Perfekte Kühlung und leiser Betrieb durch blau beleuchteten 13,5 cm Lüfter zusammen mit einem riesigen Kühlkörper im Gehäuse 
Schwarze Kunststoffgeflechte schützen die Kabel vor Kurzschlüssen und optimieren den Luftstrom im Gehäuse 
„PipeRock" - patentiertes modulares Kabelmanagement mit farbig beleuchteten Einfassungen, verhindern Anschlussfehler 
Die OCP- (Überstromschutz) und OVP-Funktion (Überspannungsschutz) hilft alle elektronischen Komponenten im System zu schützen 
Universeller Wechselspannungs-Eingang für alle Länder: 100 VAC - 240 VAC (±10% Toleranz) mit aktiver PFC für bessere elektronische Performance und Flexibilität 
Mit Kabelbindern für verbessertes Kabelmanagement 
Ein schwarzer Gummirahmen zwischen Netzteil und Gehäuse schützt vor Vibrationen und reduziert Geräusche 
Eingelagerte AC-Eingangsbuchse verhindert Interferenzen mit dem Gehäuse 
Großer staubdichter Ein/ Aus-Schalter mit Gummiabdeckung schützt die Schalterkontakte 
Ein spezielles Erdungskabel mit Goldkontakt leitet statische Elektrizität von verbundenen Komponenten ab und verhindert Störungen 

Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach eine PN.


----------

